# I am officially coming out in favor of gun control



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I think that every person should be in total control of every gun they own.

Here are the four "basic tenants of gun control" that are universally accepted. I didn't write these, but I endorse them wholeheartedly.

*1. Treat every firearm as if it's loaded.*

Even if you're absolutely certain a gun is unloaded, still follow these rules for safe gun handling. You want these rules to be natural habits; holding yourself to them each and every time helps make them so.
*
2. Never point a firearm at anything you are not willing to destroy.*

Accept the mindset to always keep your gun pointed in a direction that would safely stop the bullet should it discharge. At a gun range and around other people, if you're not on the firing line, your gun should stay holstered muzzle-down, cased, or locked open and pointing down and away from people. If you're on the firing line, your gun should stay pointed downrange, at the bullet trap backstop at the end of the range. If you will be cleaning or handling your unloaded gun at home, find a safe direction ahead of time -- bullets penetrate floors, ceiling, windows, and walls. Masonry, a full bookcase, a full freezer, downward (if you're on the ground floor), or even a five gallon bucket of sand may be good options.

*3. Always be sure of your target and what is beyond it.*

You are responsible for the entire path of every bullet you fire from your gun. If you hit your intended target, the bullet may still continue through.

*4. Keep your finger off the trigger until you are on target and ready to fire.*

When you're holding a gun but not shooting, "index" your trigger finger. This means to keep your trigger finger straight, and to raise it up to rest flat alongside the body of your gun. Whenever you are not on target and ready to fire, your trigger finger should always be outside the trigger guard and resting straight and flat alongside the body of your gun.

PS: You really didn't think this was going to be about the idiotic "Obama" kind of gun control, did you?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

No, I knew there was a hook.

Good information. This isn't a gun site, per se, and it's always beneficial to be reminded of the four rules. Thanks.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Gun control. Take a couple breaths exhale about half of the last breath back out, slowly squeeze the trigger till it goes off.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

This topic is much more a prepper topic than a lot of the crap that's being posted on this forum lately. Some topics aren't even worth reading much less posting in. For me I don't even get past the title on many, then I look whom started it and figure why bother. Just my opinion though.

As to the point of gun control I agree with Salt-N-Pepper, safety is number one to gun control, if you can't be safe your not in control!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Gun control,a two hand Weaver stance!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy likes to joke and have fun as much as anyone. BUT...

If you are invited to participate at Slippy's Awesome Fantastice Extremely Topnotch Year-round (SAFETY) Premier Shooting Club and Range, you will notice a 6X6 Post painted red and cemented into the ground on the road to the range. This marker is a reminder to everyone that the jokes stop, seriousness stuff is about to happen, projectiles are about to be launched and time to get your head on straight and think SAFETY.

Walk a few hundred more feet closer to the shooting stations and you will be greeted by another 6X6 post cemented into the ground with the sign below bordered in red paint. Break any of the Rules and you will turn around and make the walk of shame back to where you came. You may not get invited back.

Follow the rules and you will be fine.

View attachment 10691


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Gun control. Take a couple breaths exhale about half of the last breath back out, slowly squeeze the trigger till it goes off.


If firing a rifle. You pull the trigger when firing a pistol.

I know you know, but some might not know.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Front sight focus, trigger squeeze


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Gun control = hitting what you aim at


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Never put the red/green dot on anything your not going to shoot.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I think that every person should be in total control of every gun they own.
> 
> Here are the four "basic tenants of gun control" that are universally accepted. I didn't write these, but I endorse them wholeheartedly.
> 
> ...


5. Assess the threat. If the target is aggressive but unarmed, do not shoot to kill, shoot to contain, and aim for his/her extremities. If the target is armed, shoot to kill, and aim for his/her center mass.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> 5. Assess the threat. If the target is aggressive but unarmed, do not shoot to kill, shoot to contain, and aim for his/her extremities. If the target is armed, shoot to kill, and aim for his/her center mass.


Never "shoot to kill".
Instead, "shoot to stop".
Armed or not.

If the words "to kill" are ever uttered from your lips, you will make the prosecutor's day.

(source: LEO who taught our CHL class)


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> 5. Assess the threat. If the target is aggressive but unarmed, do not shoot to kill, shoot to contain, and aim for his/her extremities. If the target is armed, shoot to kill, and aim for his/her center mass.


This is not my idea of good gun control. You don't draw a weapon to wound or warn, you draw the weapon to stop a threat, period. That is controlling the weapon and the situation and doing it safely.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Moonshinedave said:


> Gun control. Take a couple breaths exhale about half of the last breath back out, slowly squeeze the trigger till it goes off.


You forgot to add: squeeze the trigger on the offbeat of your heartbeat.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

survival said:


> You forgot to add: squeeze the trigger on the offbeat of your heartbeat.


Damn Survival, that's eerily close to the chorus of the new country song I'm working on...^^^^

"When she squeezes my trigger, its on the off-beat o' my heart beat.."


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Never "shoot to kill".
> Instead, "shoot to stop".
> Armed or not.
> 
> ...


That's the same exact concept my CCW instructor taught, shoot to "STOP" the threat... if the person is no longer a threat, then stop shooting, but stop the threat to yourself first.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

ekim said:


> This is not my idea of good gun control. You don't draw a weapon to wound or warn, you draw the weapon to stop a threat, period. That is controlling the weapon and the situation and doing it safely.


Or, to be fair, 99.999999999 percent of the time you draw it to shoot at either targets for practice, or at a game animal or pest varmint you are hunting... but yes, you make a good point.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Had me worried there for a sec S&P LOL Good reinforcement and post. Thanks


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Whew, I thought you had gone off the deep end. Instead I got a healthy dose of fundamentals and common sense.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

For me gun control consists of not blowing through all my ammo so fast that i cut my range time short!!


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey speaking of gun control and trigger control etc, I had a thought the other day that sprung to mind from the Magpul series Art of the tactical carbine. They advocate heavily keeping the index finger fully extended until you are ready to fire. I cut up a piece of the pointy side of a piece of Velcro about 1/2" square and stuck it on the side of the gun frame where my trigger finger touches. Now mind you this is on the carbines. But also, in the instruction booklet with my CZ there is mention of a memory pad built into the frame to rest the trigger finger against. Some might think dumb idea, I'm going to try it for a while, sort of as a constant reminder, "feel for the pad."


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Good idea. Skateboard tape would work well, too. I glued a piece onto the front strap of my 1911 as poor man's stippling. That was twenty years ago and it's still there. Just keep your finger straight alongside the frame until ready to shoot. If you watch movies or TV, attend to how folks handle the guns. If their fingers are straight (which is more often the case these days...older movie? It's a wonder anyone ever got out alive) they've had some coaching or foreknowledge, at least. A fried has a photo of her dad from the Pacific in WWII holding a Thompson across his chest, finger off the trigger, straight along ghe frame. I'm always watching for trigger fingers. I was watching "Tremors II" the other night. Bert takes a double rifle out of the case, breaks it open, looks at it, closes it up and hands it to Earl, who breaks it open and looks at the breech. Good gun handling there.

The four F's of shooting:
Fun.
Food.
Fear.
Freedom.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

survival said:


> You forgot to add: squeeze the trigger on the offbeat of your heartbeat.


After the second breath, I stop my heart until the weapon goes bang.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..knock off the target shooting. All those rounds used to pollute the environment could best be utilized to put a few holes in the upcoming shoot out with the bad guys. Yall are crazy sometimes. Once a person figgers out if fhey can hit a bull in the ass with a base fiddle..learning time is over. Let us get a grip.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..knock off the target shooting. All those rounds used to pollute the environment could best be utilized to put a few holes in the upcoming shoot out with the bad guys. Yall are crazy sometimes. Once a person figgers out if fhey can hit a bull in the ass with a base fiddle..learning time is over. Let us get a grip.


Bring on the muslimes!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Bring on the muslimes!


And all those do gooder politicians that are screwing the American people just as much as the muslimes. It seems we can't vote either group away so that leaves other options open. Both groups are trying to kill the American citizens in they're own way!

And remember to always practice safe gun handling and don't waste ammo, make sure of your shots. Breath, let it out slow, squeeze the trigger and good sight picture.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Never put the red/green dot on anything your not going to shoot.


Never put the red/green dot on anything your not willing to shoot.


----------

